# Pill-popping.



## Sasquatch! (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm sure I'm not the only one who takes (or is supposed to take) pills on a daily basis (at least for a while).

Only problem is that I keep forgetting to take them.  

How do you keep track?


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 30, 2010)

I put mine in one of those cheap weekly pill dispensers and leave it on the bathroom vanity so I can't miss it in the evening and morning. You have to go to the bathroom all the time right?


----------



## Orchid (Sep 1, 2010)

hello
I have from the pharmacy a pill container for a weeks supply of prescription meds with 4 timeslots for each day that way just looking at the box I see my morning pills etc Besides if and when I forget which sometimes happens I do feel it because of the heart failure heart rythm etc. I have to take 13 pills spread out over the day.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 1, 2010)

Man, I have problems with scheduled pills, too. Like for meals and daily. I've even tried the daily serving thing, but that really didn't help. It's still a problem and it's why doctors don't tend to prescribe anything to me. I'm kind of extremely forgetful about them, even when they stare me plain in the face. I'm nothing like my mother who has it timed even in her head when to take another pill! It's crazy. 

I wish there was a system to work for me but I've tried so many


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2010)

When I first got on diet pills(redux) in 6th grade I got in uber trouble 'cause I just couldn't remember to take them everyday, so I would take 4 and 5 on Friday before Mama checked my bottle. Ugh. So dangerous.

Anywho. Try a pill box. Like the tiny little asprin boxes that gentlemen and ladies used. I had one that I wore around my neck on a long thin gold chain, it was floral, dainty and belonged to my grandmother. Now I know you can't sport a lil daisy and lily motif golden box BUT they have these chains(think old timey pocket watches) and the end has a pill box. Sure, most of them only hold 8 pills max, BUT it helps. And it's rather stylish.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 1, 2010)

That reminds me of a certain jewellery brand I like 

If you're into the gothic look, Alchemy Gothic has chamber rings and chamber pendants to store stuff into. I used to have one with a rather large purple stone on it and it was shaped like a coffin. It was beautiful and I kept money in there, as it fit things up to the size of a toonie. 

They also have masculine jewellery, even the chamber type. I don't have a website as a friend of mine was an official vendor and I bought through his catalogue, but a lil Googling goes a long way.

I still probably would entirely forget about the pills, though, cuz I often forgot there was coins in my jewellery even though it made it significantly more heavy! :happy: lol.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 1, 2010)

Just checked out Alchemy Gothic myself.

They call the rings "poison rings" and they all have tiny chambers to hide stuff in. Mine doesn't seem to be available anymore (it was rather square and big) but something similar and probably just as useful is this:

Pope Alexander's Poison Casket Ring

Lots of similar stuff in the catalogue.

Also, if anything is bought from them, I would reccommend sealing the jewellery with clear spray varnish or clear nail varnish at least. It's all heavy and made of pewter and copper. So... it may have adverse reactions to a lot of people's skin. My casket one, though coated in 5 layers of clear varnish, still gives me a blue casket shaped print on my chest after only a couple hours of wear.

Oh... and they're not cheap. My casket necklace alone (which is really just a photo locket) was 80$ and on the cheaper side of their items. The ring, I believe, was 95$. A spiderweb gemstone necklace I got of theirs was 140$ though given to me as a gift for going off to high school back in 2003.

This one is the closest I found to my ring. Very generous in the size of the chamber. Could easily fit 6 to 8 400mg pills in it. It's very close to the same size as mine. I've seen this one in person.

Black Hemlock Poison Ring


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 1, 2010)

Mishty said:


> When I first got on diet pills(redux) in 6th grade I got in uber trouble 'cause I just couldn't remember to take them everyday, so I would take 4 and 5 on Friday before Mama checked my bottle. Ugh. So dangerous.
> 
> Anywho. Try a pill box. Like the tiny little asprin boxes that gentlemen and ladies used. I had one that I wore around my neck on a long thin gold chain, it was floral, dainty and belonged to my grandmother. Now I know you can't sport a lil daisy and lily motif golden box BUT they have these chains(think old timey pocket watches) and the end has a pill box. Sure, most of them only hold 8 pills max, BUT it helps. And it's rather stylish.



Wow! redux at age 11? That's just crazy. I was on redux as well as an adult and i know how horrible it was. I hope you haven't had any heart damage 

Anyways I'm AWFUL at taking pills..just bad bad. I should be taking an iron pill but I don't. I'll try the cell phone reminder thing.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Pope Alexander's Poison Casket Ring
> 
> Black Hemlock Poison Ring



Damn you for this link. ugh. 


I'm gonna try that nail polish trick though. I have tons of pewter and copper stuff I'm scared to wear cause of the greenage issue.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2010)

Dibaby35 said:


> Wow! redux at age 11? That's just crazy. I was on redux as well as an adult and i know how horrible it was. I hope you haven't had any heart damage
> 
> Anyways I'm AWFUL at taking pills..just bad bad. I should be taking an iron pill but I don't. I'll try the cell phone reminder thing.



It was right before my 12 birthday, Mama was tryin' to beat Thanksgiving I think. lol I'm not real sure, but they had no effect on me at all. My body won't react to pills to likes it's s'posed to. I remember all the test that were ran once the secret was out I was taking 4 on friday though, wow. I must have a crazy strong heart 'cause nothing ever came back negative. 


Cell phone reminders rock, but I can't use a phone at work at all so that's a no go. I can't even remember to take pain meds when I'm in pain soooo I have a fail proof system for taking my meds everyday: My Mama ugh....calls and reminds me to take them. She's just weird like that. She's my PA. 


or maybe we should cut the cord.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mishty said:


> It was right before my 12 birthday, Mama was tryin' to beat Thanksgiving I think. lol I'm not real sure, but they had no effect on me at all. My body won't react to pills to likes it's s'posed to. I remember all the test that were ran once the secret was out I was taking 4 on friday though, wow. I must have a crazy strong heart 'cause nothing ever came back negative.
> 
> 
> Cell phone reminders rock, but I can't use a phone at work at all so that's a no go. I can't even remember to take pain meds when I'm in pain soooo I have a fail proof system for taking my meds everyday: My Mama ugh....calls and reminds me to take them. She's just weird like that. She's my PA.
> ...



Oh wow..thank goodness there was no heart damage! I still wonder about mine even though I was only on it for like 2 months. Only thing Redux did for me is keep me up most of the night with insomnia...ugh. Drove me nuts.

You got a good momma..


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 5, 2010)

My system is pretty simple, but then so far I don't have any pills that need to be taken with food.

The ones I take at night, I keep on my bed stand right next to my alarm clock. I have a really crazy bedtime ritual (I also have to do eye and nasal drops at night, plus I wear ear plugs, plus I can't sleep without chapstick) so the pills are just part of the routine.

The ones I take in the morning, I keep next to the coffee maker. I start my coffee brewing, then take my pills.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 5, 2010)

I keep mine by my bed (for a.m./p.m. takings). I keep my vitamins in a separate place...wherever.

You're not supposed ('supposed') to store medicine in the bathroom (too much humidity, heat...medicines don't necc last well) fwiw. 

That's unbelievable, Mishty...cripes.


----------



## LoriS (Dec 18, 2010)

I proved unreliable as far as "pilltaking", and since I have to take seven Dilantin every night along with a Lyrica, I turned it over to my hubby. He is much better at keeping that sort of thing straight. I keep my Prozac and morning Lyrica dose next to the computer since I always check headlines when I wake up.


----------



## fluffyandcute (Dec 25, 2010)

I was diagnoised with MS in 2007 and have several medications I have to take on a daily basis including an injection. I am terrible about remembering to take my meds...I will admit! I do have one of those pill reminder boxes and that does help...some
I just don't like taking meds period! That's my problem..you know? I mean I know that I have too and that I am stuck with it but it still sucks all the same.


----------



## knottyknicky (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm pretty good about taking my thyroid stuff daily (I miss a day here and there, usually on the weekend when I sleep late), but I never remember anything else, like my vitamins. If I could take everything at once, I wouldn't have a problem, but I can't take any of my stuff with anything else, and half is with food, half without. Who can keep up?

It helps when you notice the effects of not taking your pills almost immediately  If I don't take my thyroid, within a day or two, my heart starts doing weird things. Thats motivation enough.


----------



## penguin (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't take any tablets regularly any more, but when I did, I'd keep them by the computer. I'm pretty much guaranteed to be on here at least once a day. Or to at least use the chair!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 2, 2011)

knottyknicky said:


> I'm pretty good about taking my thyroid stuff daily (I miss a day here and there, usually on the weekend when I sleep late), but I never remember anything else, like my vitamins. If I could take everything at once, I wouldn't have a problem, but I can't take any of my stuff with anything else, and half is with food, half without. Who can keep up?



I have the same problem. The thyroid I take before I get out of bed, since it's best taken on an empty stomach as far from a meal as possible. But the rest of it? Is tough. I like to take my acidophilus with meals, and I also need to take calcium and iron, which shouldn't be taken together. I also take B vitamins which make me sick if I take them any other time but after a meal. Trying to keep the iron and calcium (both of which I should take twice a day) hours apart is the toughest part. If I'm lucky I'll get them both in, but only one dose each. It's better than nothing but not as compliant as I could be. 



> It helps when you notice the effects of not taking your pills almost immediately  If I don't take my thyroid, within a day or two, my heart starts doing weird things. Thats motivation enough.



Definitely. If I don't take my thyroid for a couple of days I start getting super cold -- the kind of cold that's from the inside out. That's incentive to keep taking it. But the other stuff? Like calcium? I won't notice that for years, which makes it particularly scary when I forget to take it.


----------

